# Wat is je favoriete p2p client?

## cobnet

Hoi,

ik vroeg me af wat jullie favoriete p2p client was, omdat ik mss Linux bij mijn zuster mag installeren, maar 1 van haar vereisten is een p2p client...

De p2p groep is te vinden op http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/pkgs/net-p2p/index.xml. Als je geen p2p-client gebruikt mag je dat natuurlijk ook altijd zeggen of mss dat je een Windows emulatie gebruikt vr Kazaa/Imesh/...

cobnet

PS: Sorry dat ik dit niet in poll-vorm giet, maar maximum worden er blijkbaar maar 10 keuzes toegelaten (en ik zou bij god nt weten welke de 10 belangrijkste p2p clients zijn) en een 3-delige poll zien de moderators nt zo graag komen  :Sad: , vandaar maar de klassieke manier...

----------

## bosko

Ik gebruik giFT +GiFToxic, maar dat werkt eerlijk gezegd heel slecht. WinMX met Wine werkt prima en ik kan er alles mee vinden wat ik zoek. Kazaa schijnt ook te werken met Wine, maar ik het is mij nog niet gelukt.

----------

## disturbed

DC++ zalig prog en er is ook een linux versie van.

----------

## Red Nalie

Ik ben op zoek naar progsel om *snel* kleine dingen te downloaden (ala kazaa)

mldonkey vind ik heerlijk voor grotere dingen *sharereactor.com* maar niet handig voor mp3's ed (imho).

----------

## darkfader

xmule rox echt wel! Net ff een (gepatchte  :Embarassed: ) ebuild van versie 1.5.4 ge-emerged.

Ik gebruik het tesamen met Xvnc op m'n gateway. Xvnx is alleen erg traag, maargoe.

Vanuit m'n Windows machine kan ik er dan bij en m'n ed2k links worden via SSH naar xmule gestuurd (scriptje: http://darkfader.net/toolbox/files/ed2k_ssh.zip).

Ook heb ik packet shaping aanstaan, zodat m'n latency van ander verkeer niet zo hoog wordt.

Zow.. nu nog even 't UPSje ertussen en kijken wat m'n uptime wordt.

----------

## AlterEgo

 *darkfader wrote:*   

> xmule rox echt wel! Net ff een (gepatchte ) ebuild van versie 1.5.4 ge-emerged.

 

Zijn er interessante patches beschikbaar voor xmule  :Confused:  Graag info   :Very Happy: 

----------

## wHAcKer

giFT + FastTrack plugin (kazaa network) + giFTcurs all the way  :Smile: 

kazaanetwerk in uw console :p

----------

## Red Nalie

 *wHAcKer wrote:*   

> giFT + FastTrack plugin (kazaa network) + giFTcurs all the way 
> 
> kazaanetwerk in uw console :p

 

Ik heb ruzie met die search van giFT + Fasttrack:

zoeken op sex   :Rolling Eyes:  geeft maar 111 hits, met niet meer dan 2 sources per file....wat doe ik fout?

----------

## cybermans

ik heb mldonkey dat rulez de pan uit. Eindelijk met een beetje snel heid downloaden (50k) zonder dat me verbinding dichtslipt door upload (heb op 1k gezet). > :Smile: 

----------

## Manuuz

ik gebruik kazaalite versie 1.7 , wel nog onder suse :p

gentoo weldra, als ik de docs heb afgedrukt :p

----------

## Azaghal

 *wHAcKer wrote:*   

> giFT + FastTrack plugin (kazaa network) + giFTcurs all the way 
> 
> kazaanetwerk in uw console :p

 

idd werkt netjes  :Smile: 

ik hoefde 't maar te emergen en het werkte gelijk, geen geklooi oid. En als je zeldzame dingen zoekt moet je meestal toch wel bij Kazaa zijn, want daar zitten nog altijd de meeste gebruikers.

----------

## H-Pi

voor de algemene dingetjes voorheen kazaa onder wine, maar nu dus de fasttrack plugin van giFT, geweldig! ben benieuwd hoe snel kazaa er weer iets op verzint

voor goede oude muziek ook fasttrack maar voor goede modernere muziek pysoulseek, vind ik toch wat interessantere muziekjes mee

----------

## m0sk

mldonkey met webinterface !! dat ding ondersteunt zowat alle denkbare p2p netwerken   :Cool:   Heb wel alleen nog maar van het edonkey netwerk gedownload, nog niet van fasttrack (kazaa) oid geprobeerd. Edonkey netwerk rulet voor films en full albums  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## spufi

Ik heb al heel wat clients geprobeerd en raar maar waar: enkel Kazaa thru Wine is in staat via m'n gateway/server naar buiten te gaan en connectie te leggen.

Al de rest (native clients) zegt lekker da'k "firewalled" ben, maar daar blijft 't bij (en 'k ben te lui om te zoeken waarom die andere progs nie gewoon naar buiten kunnen  :Smile: 

nu ja, voor die paar keer da'k het gebruik ... 

Alleen spijtig dat bomma/bompanews nie via wine werkt  :Wink: 

----------

## dabooty

pysoulseek en kazaa onder wine en je hebt alles wat je nodig hebt[/url]

----------

## H-Pi

ja maar ik vind wine nooit zo fijn en eigenlijk ook niet 'leuk'  :Smile:  ben ook nooti zo'n fan van win98 geweest

maar dat mldonkey ziet er wel leuk uit ja, dacht dat ik het al eens geprobeerd had, maar dus toch niet blijkt, vind vooral die webinterface wel gaafLast edited by H-Pi on Wed Jul 23, 2003 1:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CusHi0n

giFT for life   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

